# Opera 6.11 with Java and Flash

## S_aIN_t

1. Install Opera 6.11

i downloaded the opera-6.11.20021129.1-static-qt.i386.tar.gz from www.opera.com. 

Extract the archive: 

```
 tar xzvf opera-6.11.20021129.1-static-qt.i386.tar.gz 
```

and  

```
cd opera-6.11.20021129.1-static-qt.i386

./install.sh 
```

 It will ask you a couple of questions. just make sure you are root and install it into the default location.

Note: by the time you read this there might be an ebuild available. 

2. Installing Flash working do:

```
emerge netscape-flash 
```

after it is done start opera. press Alt+p to open the Preferences window, or go File -> Preferences.  In the Preferences window click, Multimedia -> Plug-ins. Click Modify Path. In the Modify Path window,	click on Add and type in 

```
/opt/netscape/plugins
```

click OK to close the Modify Path window. Back in the Preferences window click Find Plug-ins. Now you 	should see the Shockwave Plug-In in that window.

To test, go to www.shockwave.com

3. Installing Java is a little more time consuming:

Before doing all of this, I removed (unmerged all the jdks and jres that i had on my system) 

a. Unmerge OpenMotif and Lesstif

```
emerge -C openmotif && emerge -C lesstif
```

b. The sun-j2sdk that we will merge later needs the sun-jdk to be installed. Therefore: 

```
emerge sun-jdk
```

c. Now set the Java virtual machine:

```
java-config --list-available-vms

java-config --set-system-vm=sun-jdk-1.4.1.01

```

c. Now to merge sun-j2sdk

```
emerge sun-j2sdk
```

The build should fail and tell you that you have to download some files from http://www.sun.com/java2/download.html Download these file (basically everything they let you download):

```
j2sdk-1_4_0-motif-linux-i386.zip

j2sdk-1_4_0-src-scsl.zip

j2sdk-sec-1_4_0-src-scsl.zip
```

Now run 

```
emerge sun-j2sdk
```

 After a couple of hours it should finish.

d. Now install OpenMotif and Lesstif 

```
emerge openmotif && emerge lesstif
```

4. Configure Opera to use Java

Open /usr/bin/opera in your favorite text browser and uncomment the following lines:

```

LD_PRELOAD="${OPERA_JAVA_DIR}/libawt.so"    OPERA_FORCE_JAVA_ENABLED="1"

export LD_PRELOAD OPERA_FORCE_JAVA_ENABLED
```

 Stat Opera and go to the Multimedia section of the Preferences window (File -> Preferences -> Multimedia) Check the Enable Java box and type this path	 

```
/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0/jre/lib/i386
```

 This path should have been the product of the sun-j2sdk emerge.  Click Validate Path. It should tell you that you have specified a valid directory.  I think Opera will ask you to restart it, here or just before this step. Do it. After you have restarted Opera go to  Window -> Special -> Java Console. This should open the java console. If it works (it should) you have Java working for you. Now you can go to http://java.sun.com/openstudio/applets/clock.html and check if the applet loads for you.

5. The result of all of this should be the following.

http://24.157.217.161/opera.jpg

Notice it says Java runtime installed and the fonts are anti-aliased.  :Very Happy: 

6. References

http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?s=1f6313cfe9ed9d12419988fed144fd60&threadid=5108

http://groups.google.com/groups?selm=3DBA7F44.869BB5C6@opera.com

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22759&highlight=mozilla+java

Hope this works for everyone .. Enjoy!Last edited by S_aIN_t on Mon Dec 09, 2002 12:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## iancurtis

how can i uninstall opera, so i can try this method? I want to start fresh. I'm guessing i'l just have to delete the directoy its on...but what dir is it? thanks.

----------

## S_aIN_t

why dont you just unmerge Opera. if you have it installed in without using Portage i guess you could just overwrite the current installation with the ebuild from portage.

----------

## iancurtis

the ebuild doesnt work...thats why i like using the one from the opera website..but i wanna get rid of it first before i try to get java to work...fresh starts are always the best.

----------

## S_aIN_t

unfortutely i have no idea as to how to remove the program. try looking it up on the opera forums -> http://my.opera.com maybe there is something here.

if i didnt write two final exams today i would try to help more. but i am really tired. i will try to look for an answer tomorrow.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iancurtis

dont worry about it...i'll do some more research on my own...thanks for the help though...get some rest..

----------

## Matje

A problem I encountered: When restarting opera I got an error stating that there where wrong permissions set in opera.policy and java couldn't be started. If you encounter this, pico /opt/opera/share/opera/java/opera.policiy and make sure the following lines are correct:

```
// Opera package classes get all permissions

grant codebase "file:///opt/opera/share/opera/java//opera.jar" {

        permission java.security.AllPermission;

};
```

With me, there was some /var/portage path before the opera path, dunno how that happened, just delete it, making it look like above, restart and it'll work.

----------

## ozt

YEY..it works!!...tnx man  :Smile: 

----------

## snickered

even though i have downloaded the .zip's: j2sdk-1_4_0-motif-linux-i386.zip, j2sdk-1_4_0-src-scsl.zip, j2sdk-sec-1_4_0-src-scsl.zip i still get the same error.

```

cd  /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1/work/j2sdk/motif/lib; \

mv libXm.a libXm-j2sdk.a

mv: cannot stat `libXm.a': No such file or directory

make: *** [motif-install-lib] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 137, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

what is the problem here ... it is very frustrating because it takes about 50 minutes to get to this error.  and i have followed the instructions to the T.  oh yeah ... i have those .zip's in /usr/portage/distfiles.  also does it matter that im installing 1.4.1 and i have version 1.4.0 of the 3 .zip's?  but this is what the instructions say to get and there isnt a 1.4.1 of j2sdk-1_4_0-motif-linux-i386.zip, well not that i found anyways.  what is libXm.a part of ... maybe i need to emerge something.  thnx for any help

----------

## crimson

Thanks!  Looks like all I had off was setting the correct plugin directory.  I didn't have to emerge lesstif though.

----------

## stillman

hmm, i've managed to download most of the required files, but emerge j2sdk still asks for "Please download j2sdk-1_4_1-mozilla_headers-unix.zip from http://wwws.sun.com/software/java2/download.html to /usr/portage/distfiles"

but there's no fu!$&?g file like that on sun.com(and it's not possible to download anything in the moment, even not the "(Mozilla Binaries)" whatever it is...)

after having searched in the net for this package for an hour now i'm some kind of nerved(german saying: "ich hab mir einen wolf gesucht"), since downloading stuff from sun is a real pain in the ass(do they have a ftp-server were they you can get older stuff too?) - i had to download j2sdk-1_4_1_02-linux-i586.bin from a private german server i found via google...

does someone own  j2sdk-1_4_1-mozilla_headers-unix.zip and could make it available to download for me or know a alternative source for this file? i'd be very happy and would publicate all required files on my server and link them here!

----------

## vulcan_

but you have to unfold the page to see it

from this page:

http://wwws.sun.com/software/java2/download.html

i followed the instructions to get to the download page with list titled 

Sun Community Source License - Download

in the 1.4.1 section of the table, rightmost col, are 2 links, the 2nd labled (mozilla binaries). that is the one you need for the headers zip file. Clicking that link leads you thru the licencing pages (you may have to log in ) till you see the real download page. the link 1.4.1-mozilla is the fold control. Click it to open the list of links to the zip files you need.

voila!!

----------

## ChojinDSL

Does the netscape-flash plugin need special permissions in order to work?

Ive tried loading some flash sites, but nothing comes up.

Or does even the flash plugin not work with the ebuild version of opera?

----------

## fdavid

ChojinDSL:

Have you got lesstif installed? I had the same problem and installing lesstif helped. See also:

http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?s=1f0f8fbeb9abf4e958290feb3e1ca708&threadid=22913

----------

## Maadiah

tkx, i'l try   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fdavid

 *Maadiah wrote:*   

> tkx, i'l try  

 

Could it be that this topic is a bit old  :Question:  8,5 years or so.

----------

